# (Looking For) 1x1 Sol/Rom RP



## Akari Maverick (Aug 18, 2018)

So I'm not really new to the fandom, but I am new to the forums here and to Furaffinity, and not new to roleplaying.

I am looking for something along the lines of Slice of Life and Romance and will be playing as my fursona Akari Maverick. 

I would prefer to roleplay with people who are 18+ but will  go to 16+.

Akari Maverick:



 

more details can be discussed either via pm or here.


----------



## Battle Foxxo (Aug 18, 2018)

I'm interested, and I wouldn't mind talking in PMs.


----------



## Akari Maverick (Aug 18, 2018)

@Battle Foxxo Sure, PM me and we can discuss it more


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Aug 19, 2018)

Akari Maverick said:


> So I'm not really new to the fandom, but I am new to the forums here and to Furaffinity, and not new to roleplaying.
> 
> I am looking for something along the lines of Slice of Life and Romance and will be playing as my fursona Akari Maverick.
> 
> ...



Hey there Im interested in this and Im wondering if you are still open for this? Also would you do PM?


----------



## Akari Maverick (Aug 19, 2018)

@Alphawolf456 Yeah I'm still open and I can do PM


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Aug 19, 2018)

Akari Maverick said:


> @Alphawolf456 Yeah I'm still open and I can do PM



Ok Ill pm you and we can figure stuff out


----------



## Coltshan000 (Aug 21, 2018)

I'm interested as well.


----------



## SoFloJojo (Aug 22, 2018)

Are you still interested in finding someone? If so I'm game


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 25, 2018)

@Akari Maverick

The Slice of Life, a slice of seemingly ordinary pepperoni pizza that has transcended into the realm of Omnipotence over our lives. (Maybe this is what happens if you put enough pineapple on a pizza)

And since I enjoy legendary pizza (the only pizza for me), consider me sold on the idea


----------



## Akari Maverick (Aug 26, 2018)

@Coltshan000 @SoFloJojo @Azrion/Zhalo PM me please


----------

